# Bolsonaro tests positive for Covid



## odyssey06 (7 Jul 2020)

Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro tests positive for Covid-19
The president said he was feeling “perfectly well” and had only mild symptoms.








						Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro tests positive for Covid-19
					

Bolsonaro confirmed the test results while wearing a mask and speaking to reporters.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## michaelg (7 Jul 2020)

just deserts


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Jul 2020)

michaelg said:


> just deserts



?


----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> ?


He's been Trumpian in his treatment of the virus.


----------

